
The House by the River - Thevet
http://theanthill.org/grandfather
======
jtchang
There was a great deal of political change in China during the 1900s. Even
though I've read and studied about it I still find it difficult to comprehend
how far reaching some of those actions were. I find it refreshing to read
accounts such as this but also difficult to put it into perspective with
regards to the world we live today.

------
wycx
Also this story by the author: [http://theanthill.org/my-
father](http://theanthill.org/my-father)

